# Beautiful Silk moths!



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

I have had 4 or so moths emerge over the last couple of days! They are the prettiest moths ever! Took a few pics cos they are so cute and fluffy!


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Awww they are adorable O= May have to buy some wormies just to see these guys!


----------

